# What's holding this pole together?



## glen1971

Here's one that needed replacement Saturday on one of our sites. Not sure what was holding it together.. 

Yes I know it is sideways... That's how it was emailed to me..


----------



## Chris1971

Carbon is holding it together.


----------



## lighterup

The tautness of the overhead cables and the sliver of wood that
is left over...did I win?


----------



## emtnut

Magnetism ! :shifty:


----------



## frenchelectrican

One of the electric ghost was there and been eating on pole but got inturppted by electric patrols so he left the marking on the pole.,,,


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I'd agree with lighterup it is held by the combo of line tension and the sliver of remaining pole.


----------



## Jlarson

F.M.


----------



## circuitman1

glen1971 said:


> Here's one that needed replacement Saturday on one of our sites. Not sure what was holding it together..
> 
> Yes I know it is sideways... That's how it was emailed to me..


a miracle! agree with others wire tension & a sliver of wood.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## lighterup

I'm willing to accept this award on behalf of Mechanical DVR , Circuitman1
and myself.

We just want to thank glen1971 for this opportunity and would not be
here had it not been for his exemplary demonstration of fortitude and
personal; struggle to bring this opportunity to the forefront...thank
you...thank you...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

It really doesn't take much to hold a pole in place like this:


----------



## omarionr

I believe the fact that the top half of the pole is guyed by a wire may have something to do with it because guy tensions/wires are made to keep the pole held up and stabilized even if it’s broken. But they should fix that immediately.


----------



## MDShunk

I've seen plenty of poles completely sheared off at the ground by auto accidents, with the top section standing as if it was held up by PFM.


----------



## glen1971

omarionr said:


> I believe the fact that the top half of the pole is guyed by a wire may have something to do with it because guy tensions/wires are made to keep the pole held up and stabilized even if it’s broken. But they should fix that immediately.


They changed it that day and into the night...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

glen1971 said:


> They changed it that day and into the night...


Lineman love to suck up that OT!


----------



## Wiresmith

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lineman love to suck up that OT!


they thank me every time i call something in for them after hours. give ya a handful of meter tags LOL


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wiresmith said:


> they thank me every time i call something in for them after hours. give ya a handful of meter tags LOL


Yeah man, I've had that same experience many times.


----------



## glen1971

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lineman love to suck up that OT!


And the days when it is a blizzard or 80 mph winds and a down pour, they can have it all...


----------



## just the cowboy

*Whats up with jumper*

Whats up with that jumper over the pole? it looks like it is thru the cross piece and up the burn. Is that what burnt the pole?


----------



## glen1971

just the cowboy said:


> Whats up with that jumper over the pole? it looks like it is thru the cross piece and up the burn. Is that what burnt the pole?


I'm assuming you mean in my pic? They go up and over the cross arm with an insulator on the top of the crossarm. The vertical pole burnt from the broken connection on the transformer (seen dangling to the right).


----------



## MechanicalDVR

glen1971 said:


> And the days when it is a blizzard or 80 mph winds and a down pour, they can have it all...


I might be crazy but that type thing just makes it more interesting to me.


----------



## eddy current

Wiresmith said:


> they thank me every time i call something in for them after hours. give ya a handful of meter tags LOL


I’ve always had a good experience working with linemen. Dealing with their office on the other hand is a PITA!


----------



## lightman

just the cowboy said:


> Whats up with that jumper over the pole? it looks like it is thru the cross piece and up the burn. Is that what burnt the pole?


I don't think the jumper is touching the pole or arm. It may just be the camera angle. I'm guessing, but it looks like the fuse blew or melted out and the barrel did not fall open. The barrel tried to carry the load, tracked and got hot and the switch finally failed, burning the pole. It would have been a pretty good light show.

It also looks like the guy is not attached at the ground. Whats holding the pole? The strain must be pretty equal on all sides of the pole. The only weight being down strain.

Overtime? It made up a big part of my income and a decent retirement. But it gets old, 24/7/365 in all kinds of weather.


----------



## [email protected]

That is kept in place because of two different factors. The horizontal pole is really a “cross-arm” with its other end being fixed onto another upright pole or structure (either to form a reverse u or an H configuration). The second factor is the down guy. This is a light angle position (evidenced by the single guy wire) but luckily enough, the entire thing is still up because the burnt section was not total. It is likely the burning occurred because of the conductor making contact at that point without the circuit tripping. That burn mark corresponds to the point where the transformer cutout would have been. That is burnt away and the top part is dangling alive.......


----------



## emtnut

[email protected] said:


> That is kept in place because of two different factors. The horizontal pole is really a “cross-arm” with its other end being fixed onto another upright pole or structure (either to form a reverse u or an H configuration).


wtf ? I guess I could say the "cross-arm" is really a horizontal pole :vs_laugh:
And wtf is a reverse u or an H config ?



[email protected] said:


> The second factor is the down guy. This is a light angle position (evidenced by the single guy wire)


I've done 100's of guy wires ... I've never heard the term "light angle postition" ... did you make this up ??



[email protected] said:


> It is likely the burning occurred because of the conductor making contact at that point without the circuit tripping.


What conductor ??



[email protected] said:


> That burn mark corresponds to the point where the transformer cutout would have been. That is burnt away and the top part is dangling alive.......


I am upset with @*HackWork* since he said all 21 of your posts were in your 'I'm a gunna save the worlds letricinans' thread.
You had ONE post here, and you failed miserably ... try again Doc ?

:biggrin:

Sorry Narigan, but you Canadians piss me off :vs_laugh:


----------



## Taz069

Holding it together= a hope and a prayer.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

glen1971 said:


> And the days when it is a blizzard or 80 mph winds and a down pour, they can have it all...


----------



## lineworker6883

glen1971 said:


> Here's one that needed replacement Saturday on one of our sites. Not sure what was holding it together..
> 
> Yes I know it is sideways... That's how it was emailed to me..


that must be what it feels like to have an old, used, burnt out pole after taking ****** lol... it's a miracle it's still erected :biggrin:


----------



## lineworker6883

lineworker6883 said:


> that must be what it feels like to have an old, used, burnt out pole after taking ****** lol... it's a miracle it's still erected :biggrin:


wow... v i a g r a get's *******ed.


----------



## Metersocket648

Is it me or are they using a round cross arm on that pole


----------



## Viggmundir

Is it me or did you drag another old thread back from the dead? 😫 😫 Check the dates! And yes it is a round cross arm... happens lots of places.


----------



## Metersocket648

Viggmundir said:


> Is it me or did you drag another old thread back from the dead? 😫 😫 Check the dates! And yes it is a round cross arm... happens lots of places.


Never seen them use round cross arms


----------



## Leehaefele

MechanicalDVR said:


> It really doesn't take much to hold a pole in place like this:


What exactly is this pole? It looks like antique telco or railroad signal. Is the ground below it burned too?


----------



## Majewski

Leehaefele said:


> What exactly is this pole? It looks like antique telco or railroad signal. Is the ground below it burned too?


LOL


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Leehaefele said:


> What exactly is this pole? It looks like antique telco or railroad signal. Is the ground below it burned too?


If you are referring to the last pic, it is a railroad signal pole.


----------



## Almost Retired

looks like the results of a brush fire to me ....


----------

